# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Ελ. Βενιζέλος

## opelmanos

> Πριν 2,5 ωρες περιπου αναχωρησε το πλοιο απο την Αλεξανδρια για την επιστροφη του στην Ελλαδα με αφιξη στο Ηρακλειο, λογω βλαβης:cry: πλεει με κομενη ταχυτητα, την παρασκευη το πρωι και στην Σουδα την παρασκευη το απογευμα.


Kρίμα να πάει κρουαζιέρα και να πάθει βλάβη ότι χειρότερο,

----------


## ndimitr93

> Kρίμα να πάει κρουαζιέρα και να πάθει βλάβη ότι χειρότερο,


Έτσι κι αλλιώς κρουαζιέρα είναι!!!! :Cool: :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> Έτσι κι αλλιώς κρουαζιέρα είναι!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


ΝΑΙ συμφωνώ οτί είναι κρουαζιέρα αλλά οι άνθρωποι προφανώς θα πρέπει  να πανε στις δουλειέ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ς τους

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Δηλαδη θα μπει κατευθειαν για επισκευη και το λατω θα παραμεινει χανια παντως τι γινετε βρε παιδια με την ανεκ χαλαει το ενα χαλαει το αλλο μου φαινετε πως στις ακινησιες των πλοιων φτιαχνουν μονο το εσωτερικο τμημα δηλαδη μοκετες-καμπινες και σε θεμα μηχανων δεν τα πολυσυντηρουν,,

----------


## ndimitr93

> Δηλαδη θα μπει κατευθειαν για επισκευη και το λατω θα παραμεινει χανια παντως τι γινετε βρε παιδια με την ανεκ χαλαει το ενα χαλαει το αλλο μου φαινετε πως στις ακινησιες των πλοιων φτιαχνουν μονο το εσωτερικο τμημα δηλαδη μοκετες-καμπινες και σε θεμα μηχανων δεν τα πολυσυντηρουν,,


Δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε απόλυτοι σε αυτό που λες.....πλοία είναι και παθαίνουν βλάβη...Δεν είναι κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να αποφύγει μία βλάβη....είναι ένα πλοίο!!!! Όλα παθαίνουν βλάβη....

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε απόλυτοι σε αυτό που λες.....πλοία είναι και παθαίνουν βλάβη...Δεν είναι κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να αποφύγει μία βλάβη....είναι ένα πλοίο!!!! Όλα παθαίνουν βλάβη....


Κάτι ξέρει ο φίλος Λεβεντογιάννης και το λέει!!!

----------


## koukou

Ναι βρε παιδιά βαπόρια είναι ,μηχανές είναι όλο και κάτι θα πάθουνε!!!η άφιξη του  στη Σούδα θα μας λύσει τις απορίες και σχετικά με την σοβαρότητα της βλάβης του!!!αν και με την απόφαση ,να συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του δεν θα είναι κάτι το ανησυχητικό!!!σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ριψοκινδυνέψουν την ασφάλεια των επιβατών!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενταξη μην ξεχνατε οτι εχει 4 κυριες μηχανες και το πλοιο κανει κρουαζιερα οποτε οτι και να γινει θα την τελειωσει.Ολα τα γρηγορα οταν πανε με οικονομικη ταχυτητα πανε με τις 2 μηχανες ετσι και αλλιως.Τα παλατια με 2 μηχανες τοσα χρονια δεν πηγαιναν πανω κατω?Εμενα μου ειχε τυχει να ταξιδεψω με το europa palace, τοτε που πηγαινε με 3 μηχανες, και ειχε δρομο 27 μιλια και με καιρο καλο

----------


## koukou

Οπότε δεν συντρέχει λόγος ανησυχίας!!!έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο :Wink: , όμως για το βαπόρι   είναι βλάβη η οποία θα πρέπει να επισκευαστεί !δεν είπε κανείς ότι το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει ο <<προβληματισμός >> είναι αν ο Λευτεράκης είναι <<ένταξη >>!!!έναν τον έχουμε :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ενταξη μην ξεχνατε οτι εχει 4 κυριες μηχανες και το πλοιο κανει κρουαζιερα οποτε οτι και να γινει θα την τελειωσει.Ολα τα γρηγορα οταν πανε με οικονομικη ταχυτητα πανε με τις 2 μηχανες ετσι και αλλιως.Τα παλατια με 2 μηχανες τοσα χρονια δεν πηγαιναν πανω κατω?Εμενα μου ειχε τυχει να ταξιδεψω με το europa palace, τοτε που πηγαινε με 3 μηχανες, και ειχε δρομο 27 μιλια και με καιρο καλο



Γίνεται διπλέλικα πλοία να πηγαίνουν με 3 μηχανές?Ας πούμε πως οι 2 δίνουν κίνηση σε μια έλικα η καθε μια!Η τρίτη πως μοιράζει την ισχύ της στις 2 έλικες?Η δεν την μοιράζει? :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι φίλε Κώστα εισαι εντελώς λάθος. Αυτό θα συνέβαινε άν τα πλόια αυτά ειχαν ηλεκτροπρόωση. Ο κάθε άξονας έχει απο 2 μηχανές που συνδέονται μαζί του συνήθως με κάποιο πνευματικό σύστημα (κάτι σαν το δίσκο/πλατό στο αυτοκίνητο μας) Τα Παλάς συνήθως πάνε με 2 μηχανές (1 ανα άξονα) με ταχύτητα 21 με 23 μίλια, με 3 μηχανές (1 μηχ στον ένα αξονα κ 2 στον άλλο) 25 με 27 και με 4 μηχανές ώς και 31 μίλια. Θα έχετε παρατηρίσει κάποια φορά ότι ερχόμενο κάποιο Παλάς στον Πειραιά στο ύψος του San Georgi κόβει για λίγο, κάνει το λεγόμενο clutch στην τρίτη ή και στην τέταρτη μηχανή και τότε απογειώνετε για να μπεί πρώτο στο λιμάνι!

----------


## Speedkiller

> με 3 μηχανές (1 μηχ στον ένα αξονα κ 2 στον άλλο)!


Αυτά που έγραψες ήξερα!Γι αυτό και μου κανε εντύπωση το 3 μηχανές!Ηξερα πως για κάθε αντιστοιχούν 2 μηχανές!Το θέμα είναι πως με 2 μηχανές στην μία έλικα και μια μόνο στην άλλη το πλοίο δεν θα στρίβει αφού η ωθηση απ την μία έλικα θα δημιουργεί ροπή προς το άλλο πλευρο του πλοίου?

----------


## orisibios

Nαι αλλα η μια μηχανη στον ενα αξονα δεν στρεσάρεται πολυ περισσοτερο απο τις αλλες δυο που μοιραζονται τον ενα αξονα? Ετσι δεν υπρχει ανομοιομορφη φθορα?

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά οι διαφορές δέν ειναι και τόσο φοβερές ώστε να δημιουργείτε τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά ιπποδύναμης! Εξάλου μιλάμε για πλοία άρτια μηχανικά και όχι τίποτε σαπιομπανιέρες που αν αφήσεις μια μηχανή θα σβήσει! Αλλα πλοία έχουν 2 μηχανές αντε για 4 δέν παθαίνουν τίποτε! Και οι μηχανές ίσως να "φορτώνουν" αλλά σήγουρα δέν έχουν προβλήματα stress! Ίσως λίγο παραπάνω stress ο Α-Φ Μηχανής αλλα οι μηχανές δουλεύουν μιά χαρα!

----------


## MARGARITIS24

μην ξεχνατε πως δουλευουν ολες με pitch οποτε δεν δημιουργειται προβλημα(συνεχεια στο μυνημα του αποστολου)

----------


## Speedkiller

> μην ξεχνατε πως δουλευουν ολες με pitch οποτε δεν δημιουργειται προβλημα(συνεχεια στο μυνημα του αποστολου)


Aρα προφανως τα πτερυγια της μιας προπέλλας (αυτής που περιστρέφεται από μια μηχανή) εχουν μεγαλύτερη κλίση?:?

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Ε καλά οι διαφορές δέν ειναι και τόσο φοβερές ώστε να δημιουργείτε τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά ιπποδύναμης! Εξάλου μιλάμε για πλοία άρτια μηχανικά και όχι τίποτε σαπιομπανιέρες που αν αφήσεις μια μηχανή θα σβήσει! Αλλα πλοία έχουν 2 μηχανές αντε για 4 δέν παθαίνουν τίποτε! Και οι μηχανές ίσως να "φορτώνουν" αλλά σήγουρα δέν έχουν προβλήματα stress! Ίσως λίγο παραπάνω stress ο Α-Φ Μηχανής αλλα οι μηχανές δουλεύουν μιά χαρα!


 
Καλημέρα. Το τι ακούστηκε από επιβάτες της κρουαζιέρας για την παντελή απουσία ενημέρωσης εκ μερους της ΑΝΕΚ,σ την Αλεξάνδρεια, δεν περιγράφεται. ¶τομα που έπρεπε να επιστρέψουν εγκαίρως έτρεχαν σε μια άγνωστη πόλη, σε μια ξένη χώρα, να βρουν πτήσεις επιστροφής μέσω Καίρου, Χανίων κλπ... Η ζημιά που έπαθε η ΑΝΕΚ από την αδιαφορία της να ενημερώσει τον κόσμο για τα αυτονόητα είναι μεγάλη. Τα κόκκαλα κάποιων σίγουρα θα τρίζουν ( του μακαρίτη του Σήφη, του μακαρίτη του πρώτου πλοιάρχου του πλοίου Λευτέρη Δημοτάκη...) βλέποντας πώς συμπεριφέρονται στον κόσμο καισ τους πελάτες της εταιρείας οι επίγονοι...

Και κάτι τελευταίο, όχι ως ..απειλή αλλά απλώς για ενημέρωση... Μην επιχειρίσει καποιος από την εταιρεία ή εργαζόμενος να πει ότι ψεύδομαι, διότι τα στοιχεία είναι δυστυχώς για πολλούς ακράδαντα. Ας βγει ο τίμιος και αγνός αγωνιστής της ΑΝΕΚ, ο αρχιλογιστής Μανώλης Φυτράκης να μας πει τι έγινε.

Δεν μειώνω κανέναν εργαζόμενοσ το πλοίο ή στην εταιρεία, όμως αν επί πλοιαρχίας άλλου, εμ τέτοια κακοκαιρία, συνέβαινε κάποπια ζημιά στο πλοίο και ακούγοντανστους επιβάτες όσα ακούστηκαν τώρα, χίλιες φορές πιστεύω η κρουαζιέρα θα διεκόπτετο αν ταλαιπωρούνταν τόσο οι επιβάτες.. Αλλά ο Δοκιανάκης, ο Δουρουντουδάκης και κάποιοι άλλοι δυστυχώς ...μας τελείωσαν απο την ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## giannisk88

Ρε παιδιά θα τρελαθώ ποια ομερτά λέτε ????
και ποια ανορημότητα ελεος!!!! Μια φωτο ανεβάζουμε και γίνετε ολοκληρο σούσουρο......Χαλαρώστε...Δεκτή η συγγνώμη *GREEN ARROW * αλλά έτυχε σήμερα που ήρθε το πλοίο στο Ηράκλειο να έχετε αυτή τη συζήτηση, δεν είναι κακό να ανεβάσζουμε φωτό όπως και δεν είναι κακό να συνεχίζετε τη συζήτηση μετα τη φωτό. Εσείς τα ιστορικά μέλη της ανεκ μπορείτε να κάνετε ένα τόπικ να τα συζητάτε όσο θέλετε, σε thread του Βενιζέλος όμως θα μπαίνουν και φωτογραφίες και συζητήσεις και απο όλα.
Καλό βραδυ.

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα εγω δεν καταλαβα τι εγινε αλλα για να αποφορτισω το κλιμα σας λεω οτι το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι νοτια της Μηλου παρεα με το Selebrity Solstise και 2 φορτηγα μαλλον σε μια οχι ευχαριστη βραδυνη επιχειρηση. Ας ελπισουμε να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Τελικά ο venizelos έχει πρόβλημα σε αξονικό η σε μηχανή?

----------


## Νaval22

> Όχι φίλε Κώστα εισαι εντελώς λάθος. Αυτό θα συνέβαινε άν τα πλόια αυτά ειχαν ηλεκτροπρόωση. Ο κάθε άξονας έχει απο 2 μηχανές που συνδέονται μαζί του συνήθως με κάποιο πνευματικό σύστημα (κάτι σαν το δίσκο/πλατό στο αυτοκίνητο μας


για του λόγου το αληθές,η κάτοψη του συστήματος με τα γραναζοκιβώτια που λέγονται πινιόν και συνδέουν τον έναν ελικοφόρου με τους δύο στροφαλοφόρους 

aaa.JPG

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

παιδια τι νεα εχουμε απο το βενιζελος?εχει μεγαλη ζημια?

----------


## thanos75

> παιδια τι νεα εχουμε απο το βενιζελος?εχει μεγαλη ζημια?


¶κουσα ότι κατέβηκε από τη δεξαμενή, αλλά παραμένει ακόμα παροπλισμένο, γιατί περιμένουν από εξωτερικό κάποιο ανταλλακτικό. Μόλις έρθει-υπολογίζουν σε κανένα 15ήμερο- θα ξανανέβει στη δεξαμενή για την τελική εργασία.  Πάντως όχι και ιδανικό φθινόπωρο για την ΑΝΕΚ.  Μετά τη βλάβη του ΚΡΗΤΗ, στο καπάκι και το ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ

----------

